# ndis and WPA2-PSK



## ccc (Aug 6, 2009)

hi

Howto configure WPA2-PSK on the notebook Ausus Eee PC 1000H with ndis module?


----------



## adamk (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

It specifically talks about WPA2.

Adam


----------



## ccc (Aug 10, 2009)

THX, this is a good Manual, 
but if I'm using ndis module then do I need in /boot/loader.conf these  all lines?
	
	



```
# cat /boot/loader.conf

sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"

ndis_load="YES"
if_ndis_load="YES"
rt2860_sys_load="YES"

wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
wlan_xauth_load="YES"
wlan_acl_load="YES"
```


----------



## adamk (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm relatively certain you don't need the wlan_* lines.

Adam


----------



## ccc (Aug 12, 2009)

thx, I've removed all wlan_* lines and it seems to work.

I have other question.
My /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:
	
	



```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
eapol_version=1
ap_scan=2
fast_reauth=1

network={
        scan_ssid=1
        ssid="myessid"
        proto=WPA RSN
        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
        pairwise=CCMP
        group=CCMP
        psk=mysecretkey
        priority=2
}
```

is this OK?
Do I need ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant?


----------



## adamk (Aug 12, 2009)

If it works, just leave it alone 

Adam


----------



## ccc (Aug 12, 2009)

THX,it works well.

Here is a good wpa_supplicant configuration reference:

http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/devel/structwpa__config.html


----------



## ccc (Aug 13, 2009)

BTW howto restart the network or wireless interface including wpa_supplicant without reboot?


----------



## adamk (Aug 13, 2009)

I already told you how on another thread.

Adam


----------



## ccc (Aug 16, 2009)

I've tried:
	
	



```
# /etc/rc.d/netif restart
```
but the defaultrouter gets lost.


----------



## Nicholas (Sep 2, 2009)

Is defaultrouter="" defined in /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

Also run [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/routing[/cmd] restart ...


----------

